# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  ﻿Activada la alerta por riesgo de inundaciones ante la previsión de fuertes tormentas en la mayor parte de Cataluña

## sergi1907

﻿Activada la alerta por riesgo de inundaciones ante la previsión de fuertes tormentas en la mayor parte de Cataluña
La Dirección General de Protección Civil de la Generalitat (DGPC) ha activado la fase de alerta del Plan especial de emergencias por Inundaciones en Cataluña (INUNCAT) ante la previsión de fuertes tormentas a partir de este lunes a mediodía en la mayor parte de Cataluña

Según el Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña, los chubascos pueden acumular más de 30 litros por metro cuadrado en menos de 20 minutos e ir acompañados de granizo. Las comarcas donde las tormentas serán muy probables serán las del Pirineo y Pre-pirineu oriental (Berguedà, Garrotxa, Osona y Ripollès). Paralelamente, el SMC también recuerda que algunos municipios catalanes se podrían ver afectados por las maniobras de desembalse de algunos pantanos.

El Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña calcula que entre las dos de la tarde y las ocho de la noche de este lunes es muy probable (más del 70%) que haya tormentas intensas (con cantidades de lluvia superiores a los 30 litros en 20 minutos) en algunas comarcas del Pirineo y Pre-pirineu oriental: Berguedà, Garrotxa, Osona y Ripollès, básicamente. Las tormentas serán probables (entre el 30 y el 70%) en diversas comarcas del centro y norte del país: Alt Camp, Alt Penedès, Alt Urgell, Anoia, Bages, Baix Llobregat, Cerdanya, Conca de Barberà, Gironès, Pla de l'Estany, Segarra, Selva, Solsonès, Vallès Occidental y Vallès Oriental.

Finalmente, los chubascos serán sólo posibles (menos del 30%) en algunas comarcas del norte y centro de Cataluña: Alt Empordà, Alta Ribagorça, Baix Camp, Baix Ebre, Baix Empordà, Baix Penedès, Barcelonès, Garraf, Garrigues, Maresme, Montsià, Noguera, Pallars Jussà, Pallars Sobirà, Pla d'Urgell, Priorat, Ribera d'Ebre, Segrià, Tarragonès, Terra Alta, Urgell y Vall d'Aran. No obstante, a partir de este lunes por la mañana ya se pueden producir chaparrones con menor intensidad en las comarcas del Alt Urgell, Alta Ribagorça, Berguedà, Cerdanya, Garrotxa, Osona, Pallars Jussà, Pallars Sobirà, Ripollès y Solsonès.

El ACA alerta a más de 50 municipios

Hay que recordar también que desde esta pasada semana algunos embalses catalanes están vaciando agua, por lo cual desde el CECAT se ha avisado a diversos municipios que se podrían ver afectado por esta crecida de los ríos. Según datos facilitados por Endesa Generación y por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), la cantidad que están desembalsando los pantanos es el siguiente: Baserca (5 m3/s), Sopeira (14 m3/s), Rialb (160 m3/s), Talarn (62 m3/s), Media de Lérida (253 m3/s), Sant Llorenç (150 m3/s), Grado (100 m3/s), Flix (280 m3/s) y Camarasa (45 m3/s).

Por otra parte, la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA) ha alertado que el embalse de Foix continúa rebosando y, posiblemente, continuará rebosando durante las próximas horas, por lo cual desde el CECAT se ha avisado al municipio de Cubelles. Igualmente, el embalse de la Losa está rebosando y posiblemente continuará rebosando durante las próximas horas en función de la evolución de sus aportaciones. Por este motivo, desde el CECAT también se ha avisado a los municipios de Sant Llorenç de Morunys, Guixers, Navès y Lladurs.

Paralelamente, el embalse de Sant Ponç a partir de dos cuartos de nuevo de la noche de este domingo ha procedido a hacer maniobras ordinarias de desagüe. Los caudales no suponen el desbordamiento de la glera ni la afectación a ningún servicio básico, pero visto el carácter inusual de los caudales liberados, desde el CECAT se ha notificado de esta eventualidad en los municipios de Olius, Riner, Clariana de Cardener, Cardona, Pinós, Navàs, Sant Mateu de Bages, Súria, Callús, Sant Joan de Vilatorrada, Manresa y Castellgalí.

El ACA también notifica que la presa de Rialb está desembalsando y pueden resultar afectados los municipios siguientes: Bassella, la Baronia de Rialb, Tiurana, Ponts, Artesa de Segre, Foradada y Alòs de Balaguer. La presa de Camarasa está desembalsando y pueden resultar afectados los municipios siguientes: Camarasa, Os de Balaguer, Balaguer, Vallfogona de Balaguer, Térmens, Menàrguens, Vilanova de la Barca, Torrelameu, Corbins, Alcoletge, Lérida, Albatàrrec, Montoliu de Lleida, Sudanell, Alcarràs, Torres de Segre, Soses, Aitona, Seròs, la Granja d'Escarp y Massalcoreig. Y, por último, la presa de Talarn está desembalsando y pueden resultar afectados los municipios siguientes: Talarn, Tremp, Gavet de la Conca.          
http://www.diaridetarragona.com/pano...part/catalunya

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un saludo


No esta cayendo nada despreciable... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , esperemos que en el radar no aparezca más allá del amarillo ni no provoque daños de importancia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Cuidadito, que estamos escasos de moderadores!!! Y éste año... es que no piensa parar??????? Aunque los enlaces en su mayoría a partir del Domingo dicen que comenzará de una **** vez el buen tiempo!!!
Esperemos que para el 3 de Julio pare porque sino me espera una boda con lluvia!!! Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Solo deseo decir que espero que los daños, si se producen, sean minimos; Ya hemos visto lo ocurrido en Galicia y Asturias. 
Todos deseamos que llueva pero, no así
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,
Aquí de momento no se han producido daños más allá de las normales inundaciones en algunos bajos y garajes, sobretodo en la ribera de los ríos, ya que a parte de las tormentas hay que añadir el deshielo.

A ver si los foreros de la zona nos enseñan unas fotos de los desembalses, :Big Grin:  yo por culpa del trabajo ahora me es imposible desplazarme :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> No esta cayendo nada despreciable..., esperemos que en el radar no aparezca más allá del amarillo ni no provoque daños de importancia 
> 
> Un saludo.


Pues ya se ven algunos puntos naranjas, habrá que tener cuidado.




> Cuidadito, que estamos escasos de moderadores!!! Y éste año... es que no piensa parar??????? Aunque los enlaces en su mayoría a partir del Domingo dicen que comenzará de una **** vez el buen tiempo!!!
> Esperemos que para el 3 de Julio pare porque sino me espera una boda con lluvia!!! Saludos.


No es por fastidiar, pero siempre se ha dicho que por sanfermines llueve algún día... pero claro, eso en Pamplona, que llueve hasta en agosto.

Espero que tengas una boda perfecta. Yo sé que mo mojaré en la de mi cuñado, este sábado en..... Pamplona. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 




> Solo deseo decir que espero que los daños, si se producen, sean minimos; Ya hemos visto lo ocurrido en Galicia y Asturias. 
> Todos deseamos que llueva pero, no así
> Un saludo a todos.



Este año está siendo terrorífico. Comenzó con Tenerife, Siguió con Andalucía y Castilla-La Mancha, ahora está Galicia y Asturias y se prevén problemas en Cataluña.

No se salva ni el tato.

Y aquí, a rezar que no llueva como el 11 de octubre de 2008, otra vez.

----------


## REEGE

Viendo el mapa de lluvias... parece ser que Cataluña, no puede compararse, con la que le va a caer por ejemplo a Bilbao!!! Según el enlace 10mm, 39mm, 60mm ... para hoy, mañana y PASADO!!! Si esas lluvias, fuesen ciertas, que Dios los pille confesados!!!
http://www.eltiempo.es/bilbao.html

----------


## sergi1907

Así es Reege, parece que mañana y pasado puede volver a ser bastante complicado en el País Vasco.

En Cataluña el problema aparte de las tormentas es que los embalses ya no pueden retener más agua, están prácticamente todos al 100%.

----------


## REEGE

De la Real Sociedad de San Sebastián!!!
http://www.eltiempo.es/san-sebastian.html
CASI 200 LITROS POR METRO CUADRADO!!!
MADRE MIA :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

